# Gillo G1 or GQ?



## SHPoet (Nov 13, 2009)

If it were me, just thinking off the top of my head.... I'd get the G1. If I didn't like it for FITA I'd convert it to a barebow setup and be happy.

I've played with my G2 for FITA but I like my Hoyts better for that discipline.


----------



## PaulME (Jun 11, 2014)

G1 and GQ use all the same weight accessories if when I go barebow. GQ is a newer design so I’m interested in why ne would pick either.
G1 and GQ are both machined - G2 is a forged riser.

So still looking for real differences between G1 and GQ.
Paul


----------



## J Thaddeus (Jan 4, 2019)

I don’t think there’s much difference. As far as I can tell, there is also not much difference between the G2 and the GQ/G1, except that the G2 is not recommended for use with the heaviest weight covers such as the SSS. They are all good risers. 

As you say, G2 is forged, so if you care about that you can pay up for the GQ or G1. I’ve been very happy with my G2. I also have a 23” GQ and I can’t discern any difference in quality between that GQ and my G2.


----------



## Vittorio (Jul 17, 2003)

GQ has been designed and made to be GILLO top of the range riser, in terms of finish and features. 

Comparing it to G1L 25 (the Lux version of G1M) to GQ-25L dual color, you get:
A bit less of weight
A bit more slim shape
5 Titanium Gold color plated stabs bushings
Multicolor wood grip (dual color riser only)
Dual color Anodizing (dual color version only, of course) 

If you compare G1M to GQ-25L Single color, you get:

A bit less of weight
A bit more slim shape
5 Titanium Gold color plated stabs bushings
Wood grip 
Titanium Gold color plated limbs bolts 
Riser sleeve

Considering pricing, the range from bottom to top for 25" models is:

G2 RH/LH
G1M RH/LH
GQ-25 single color RH/LH
G1L RH/LH
GQ-25 dual color RH only

As far as the so called "feeling" is concerned, for sure GQ and G1 are very different each other, but this does not qualify one to be better then the other for any specific shooting style. So, my suggestion is to buy the model that looks better to you without any concern. In any case, you will not be wrong.


----------



## PaulME (Jun 11, 2014)

Thank you Vittorio!


----------



## SHPoet (Nov 13, 2009)

PaulME said:


> G1 and GQ use all the same weight accessories if when I go barebow. GQ is a newer design so I’m interested in why ne would pick either.
> G1 and GQ are both machined - G2 is a forged riser.
> 
> So still looking for real differences between G1 and GQ.
> Paul


Ok. I completely missed that the GQ has all the BB mounting stuff. Interesting.

I still lust over a G1 in 27". Maybe some day.....


----------



## Fly2High (Feb 25, 2019)

Vittorio said:


> GQ has been designed and made to be GILLO top of the range riser, in terms of finish and features.
> 
> Comparing it to G1L 25 (the Lux version of G1M) to GQ-25L dual color, you get:
> A bit less of weight
> ...


Vittorio,

I am in the same boat as Paul. I too would like some additional details in how the G1 and GQ differ. You mention the 'feel' is different between the G1 and GQ. Can you elaborate in how they differ in feel? 

It is a harshness difference? 
does one balance with less weight?
Any info, subjective or not, is appreciated.

Thanks
Frank


----------



## Vittorio (Jul 17, 2003)

As far as differencies are concerned, I can only mention direct opinions by archers that have shot both:

- Edoardo Quattrocchi, Master class, Olympic Recurve, Italian Indoor Master Champion 2019 with the GQ:
" G1 was giving me a better feeling immediately! But GQ scores better (after scoring 580 at Rome WA Indoor World cup in December, one week after setting up the GQ)

- Carla Frangilli, Olympic Recurve:
"My G1 is unfrogettable, but GQ was immediately tuning perfectly and scoring better with much less training (since she got the baby and a work, training dropped to once a week, when she can ..) 

- Daniele Bellotti, Bare Bow, Italian Champion 2019 with the GQ two weeks after getting his one:
- Not much different from the G1, had just to add a couple of internal weights in comparison to my G1 set up

- Cinzia Noziglia, Bare Bow Italian Champion 2019 with the G1, but Bronze medal Olympic recurve team with the GQ-LH :
- "had not enough time to test it for Bare Bow, but tuned easily for recurve so I have decided to use it here (..at Italian Championships, were she was shooting also recurve for her team) 

- Michele "GILLO" Frangilli , Italian Indoor Champion 2019 with the GQ
--- His opinion is that it is ... different and needs different balancing

Personally, I suggest at present G1 to those that are sure to shoot Bare bow but may try recurve in future, and GQ to those that are sure to shoot Recurve but may try Bare Bow in future

G2 for beginners that are not sure if to shoot Bare Bow o Recurve as final choice

But, if you want a 27", G1 will remain the only option as we have no plans to make a GQ-27

And if you need a 23", GQ-23 is the present choice with G2-23 lower cost option coming by July


----------



## Stephen Morley (Aug 11, 2016)

Someone let me try their GQ at World Masters last year, it's a really nice setup to shoot. Mine was so easy to tune that I had the confidence to shoot it at WA3D Europeans in Sweden a week after I received it.


----------



## wanton (Aug 9, 2016)

Ciao Vittorio,

Our 11 year old son shoots barebow, and we're thinking of an upgrade from his Hoyt Excel 21" riser. We'd balanced it with 20oz of weights, but we mis-estimated the width, and he had to remove it for USA Nationals Indoors this year (he still won his division). We're about to try out a Gillo G1 25" a friend has, but I'm wondering whether we should consider the GQ-23" instead. He's really committed to barebow (must be his Italian schooling rubbing off!) so, I'm wondering if we should get him the slightly heavier G1 or look at the GQ-23.

Grazie Mille,
W


----------



## Vittorio (Jul 17, 2003)

wanton said:


> Ciao Vittorio,
> 
> Our 11 year old son shoots barebow, and we're thinking of an upgrade from his Hoyt Excel 21" riser. We'd balanced it with 20oz of weights, but we mis-estimated the width, and he had to remove it for USA Nationals Indoors this year (he still won his division). We're about to try out a Gillo G1 25" a friend has, but I'm wondering whether we should consider the GQ-23" instead. He's really committed to barebow (must be his Italian schooling rubbing off!) so, I'm wondering if we should get him the slightly heavier G1 or look at the GQ-23.
> 
> ...


As not all 11 yo boys are made same, can't say but in general that a 23" riser is better step coming form a 21" one. 

We are presently developping a totally new BB weights system that has ben specifically designed for GQ risers, 23" included, and it will be available from around July. So for your young son the solution might be to start with GQ-23 with 2x G05-DK2 weights kits and then move to the new BW-03 system when available.


----------



## SHPoet (Nov 13, 2009)

SHPoet said:


> Ok. I completely missed that the GQ has all the BB mounting stuff. Interesting.
> 
> I still lust over a G1 in 27". Maybe some day.....


I ordered my 27" G1 yesterday. :darkbeer:


----------



## wanton (Aug 9, 2016)

Grazie!

Is it possible to order a custom color on the GQ-23? He loves his bright pink Hoyt (he initially caught on to it after seeing Brady Ellison shoot a pink riser, but now it's just his thing!).

W



Vittorio said:


> As not all 11 yo boys are made same, can't say but in general that a 23" riser is better step coming form a 21" one.
> 
> We are presently developping a totally new BB weights system that has ben specifically designed for GQ risers, 23" included, and it will be available from around July. So for your young son the solution might be to start with GQ-23 with 2x G05-DK2 weights kits and then move to the new BW-03 system when available.


----------



## wanton (Aug 9, 2016)

Well he really liked the Gillo G1 25" after shooting a friends this afternoon, and it comes in pink! I better start saving for his birthday! 

W


----------



## Nick728 (Oct 19, 2014)

:read2:


----------



## msjcan1234 (Jun 27, 2004)

The G2 is what I am using but if you want more bow weight the brass one go with G1!


----------



## drolander1 (Aug 8, 2016)

The 3D printed handle feels weird and is pourus. If you get it wet and dry it off it still feels wet for a while as the 2ater goes into the pours of the handle. It can be fixed in a number of ways to seal it but I thought that was weird and gimmicky being 3D printed.


----------



## Nick728 (Oct 19, 2014)

I could be wrong but I thought you can get a wood grip or 3D printed from Lancaster. I've been looking too, just can't make up my mind.
Nick


----------



## alish (Jan 31, 2018)

Vittorio, do the G1 and GQ have the same geometry? If not, which has more deflex. Thanks! And thanks for all the sharing of info you do here on AT - not just about Gillo, but about so many aspects of archery!


----------



## Vittorio (Jul 17, 2003)

alish said:


> Vittorio, do the G1 and GQ have the same geometry? If not, which has more deflex. Thanks! And thanks for all the sharing of info you do here on AT - not just about Gillo, but about so many aspects of archery!


25" G2, G1 and GQ have exactly same geometry, with 15° for pocket angles and 40 mm deflex


----------



## alish (Jan 31, 2018)

Thanks Vittorio!


----------



## Oldmantime21! (Jul 28, 2021)

I just ordered my G1 and am looking forward to getting it!!!!


----------



## Vittorio (Jul 17, 2003)

This will be the last year where we will make and offer G1 and G2 risers. Demand is still good for them, but after 8 years it is time to refresh our line up, also considering that our offer is moving more and more to risers based on GT technology (GT, GX and GY to be added in 2023)
GQ will remain in 2023 the only family of "old technology" risers we will offer, and it will be based on:

GQL-25 Single color (same as now)
GQL-25 Dual Color (back from the past) from September
GQM-25 NEW from September
GQL-23 same as now
-GQH-23 same as now


----------



## Oldmantime21! (Jul 28, 2021)

Vittorio said:


> This will be the last year where we will make and offer G1 and G2 risers. Demand is still good for them, but after 8 years it is time to refresh our line up, also considering that our offer is moving more and more to risers based on GT technology (GT, GX and GY to be added in 2023)
> GQ will remain in 2023 the only family of "old technology" risers we will offer, and it will be based on:
> 
> GQL-25 Single color (same as now)
> ...


Well I guess I'll just have to hold onto mine and take care of it for years to come. I already own the G2K and love it, and ordered a G1 for the sake of an upgrade and the chance to use higher poundage limbs. 

(Limbwalker talked me into them, so if you need to send out a dealer check, just make it out to him.  )

Vittorio, I have to say thank you for getting back and responding with real "chewable" data. You're straightforward and yet customer service oriented responses were actually a huge selling point.


----------



## kevinnewwin (May 24, 2015)

Vittorio said:


> This will be the last year where we will make and offer G1 and G2 risers. Demand is still good for them, but after 8 years it is time to refresh our line up, also considering that our offer is moving more and more to risers based on GT technology (GT, GX and GY to be added in 2023)
> GQ will remain in 2023 the only family of "old technology" risers we will offer, and it will be based on:
> 
> GQL-25 Single color (same as now)
> ...


That's unfortunate to hear, looks like I'll have to get a G1 sometime this year before production stops. So is the GQ going to be THE barebow riser going forward?


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

Since I shoot both Olympic and Barebow, I've developed a preference for certain risers for each. Because of the dampening effect of the stabilizers on an Olympic rig, I have found I prefer a stiff riser for that discipline. Soft risers just feel too "mushy" to me when set up with sights and stabs. 

However, for barebow, I do like a softer riser. There are no stabs to soften the vibration of the riser and a soft shooting riser can make it much more pleasant in the hand (and elbow). 

So I use the G1 for recurve and the GT for barebow.


----------



## TxDefArcher (Sep 3, 2019)

I just got a GT for the barebow purpose

Sent from my SM-G998U using Tapatalk


----------



## geocarr (Oct 14, 2013)

Which of the G1 and GQ would be considered stiffer and which would be considered softer?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jason miller (Oct 3, 2006)

Vittorio said:


> 25" G2, G1 and GQ have exactly same geometry, with 15° for pocket angles and 40 mm deflex


How do those numbers compare for the 27” G1? Or 23” models?


----------



## FerrumVeritas (Oct 9, 2020)

Vittorio, does that mean you’ll offer the GQ in LH?


----------



## ItsJim (Jul 29, 2016)

Uh OH - I sold my G1 last year and have been missing it ever since. I guess I better find another before they disappear.


----------



## Vittorio (Jul 17, 2003)

FerrumVeritas said:


> Vittorio, does that mean you’ll offer the GQ in LH?


GQ 25 in LH version is available since ever ... Anyhow colors available are limited at present, but a new production will be made by November


----------



## Vittorio (Jul 17, 2003)

jason miller said:


> How do those numbers compare for the 27” G1? Or 23” models?


Hope the drawing below will answer all your questions. The pocket angle is 15° for all.


----------



## jason miller (Oct 3, 2006)

Thank you!


----------



## Oldmantime21! (Jul 28, 2021)

Just got mine today and, to quote Charlton Heston ,”I will give it up when you pry it from my cold dead hands.”


----------



## kevinnewwin (May 24, 2015)

Oldmantime21! said:


> Just got mine today and, to quote Charlton Heston ,”I will give it up when you pry it from my cold dead hands.”


Is that red? It looks very muted and pink in your picture compared to the stock images on lancaster


----------



## Oldmantime21! (Jul 28, 2021)

kevinnewwin said:


> Is that red? It looks very muted and pink in your picture compared to the stock images on lancaster


I’d go with muted. But it’s red. Plus this was in a basement. With less than pristine lighting


----------



## etack (7 mo ago)

I shoot barebow and own a G2 and a GX. The geometry on both appear the same, but the limb pockets on the GX are further forward (away from the archer) per the design. I assume the net result is that the riser acts like it has less deflex than the G2. Is this correct?


----------



## Vittorio (Jul 17, 2003)

etack said:


> I shoot barebow and own a G2 and a GX. The geometry on both appear the same, but the limb pockets on the GX are further forward (away from the archer) per the design. I assume the net result is that the riser acts like it has less deflex than the G2. Is this correct?


Less deflex by 5 mm only, exactly same as GT, 36 mm instead of 41


----------



## etack (7 mo ago)

Thank you.


----------



## Dooba (7 mo ago)

@Vittorio Sir, is the GQ better from the aspect of being able to fully service it yourself as opposed to having to send in a GT to an authorized Gillo dealer for maintenance?


----------



## FerrumVeritas (Oct 9, 2020)

Dooba said:


> @Vittorio Sir, is the GQ better from the aspect of being able to fully service it yourself as opposed to having to send in a GT to an authorized Gillo dealer for maintenance?


You can fully disassemble the GQ with the included hex keys


----------



## Vittorio (Jul 17, 2003)

Dooba said:


> @Vittorio Sir, is the GQ better from the aspect of being able to fully service it yourself as opposed to having to send in a GT to an authorized Gillo dealer for maintenance?


GQ is a family of risers based on "old" technology, that means 1 piece body and not pivoting limbs pockets. Much simpler in concepts for assembly than "new" technology risers like GT, GX and future GW and GY. Old technology dates back to 1989 solutions for body design and operation of limbs bolts, that are still used in different variations by almost all makers. 
The GT has been designed with the final objective to be easy "transformable" by replacing pockets, but the reality of the market is that too many risers are sold over the internet without direct assistance from a prepared pro shop. Gillo new tech risers need same kind of attention to details in disassembling, servicing, re-assembling and re-aligning pockets like you have to face to maintain compound bows. Considering that the majority of buyers of risers never read the user manual and in any case they are not living close to any pro-shop that can give assistance to them, we try discourage them to do fully disassemble pockets without assistance by a prepared person that should have available all spare parts in case of need, as well as knowing the procedure to properly re-assemble or replace them. But as said, archer's don't read manul, so many have disassembled pockets and reassembled them already without any professional help and with no problems at all. But some have faced problems, broken parts and needed at the end to get pack to one of our dealers for repair. Only, we want them to be very, very , very few.


----------



## mtrean21 (5 mo ago)

Vittorio said:


> This will be the last year where we will make and offer G1 and G2 risers. Demand is still good for them, but after 8 years it is time to refresh our line up, also considering that our offer is moving more and more to risers based on GT technology (GT, GX and GY to be added in 2023) GQ will remain in 2023 the only family of "old technology" risers we will offer, and it will be based on:
> GQL-25 Single color (same as now)
> GQL-25 Dual Color (back from the past) from September
> GQM-25 NEW from September
> ...


 Hello Vittorio, Sorry to bump an old post and thank you for this information. Are there any more details around the mentioned 
GQM-25 NEW from September? This sounds like it would be popular if in one colour. Is it like the g1 anniversary single colour edition?


----------



## Vittorio (Jul 17, 2003)

mtrean21 said:


> Hello Vittorio, Sorry to bump an old post and thank you for this information. Are there any more details around the mentioned
> 
> GQM-25 NEW from September? This sounds like it would be popular if in one colour. Is it like the g1 anniversary single colour edition?


At present, pls consider end September to early October as more realistic:


----------



## mtrean21 (5 mo ago)

Vittorio said:


> At present, pls consider end September to early October as more realistic:
> View attachment 7686294


 Thank you for this… if that’s available in all black then I’ll happily wait!


----------



## Vittorio (Jul 17, 2003)

mtrean21 said:


> Thank you for this… if that’s available in all black then I’ll happily wait!


----------



## Ayaya (Aug 20, 2021)

Please spoil me.
Are GW , GX newer version of GT and GX ?




Vittorio said:


> GQ is a family of risers based on "old" technology, that means 1 piece body and not pivoting limbs pockets. Much simpler in concepts for assembly than "new" technology risers like GT, GX and future GW and GY. Old technology dates back to 1989 solutions for body design and operation of limbs bolts, that are still used in different variations by almost all makers.
> The GT has been designed with the final objective to be easy "transformable" by replacing pockets, but the reality of the market is that too many risers are sold over the internet without direct assistance from a prepared pro shop. Gillo new tech risers need same kind of attention to details in disassembling, servicing, re-assembling and re-aligning pockets like you have to face to maintain compound bows. Considering that the majority of buyers of risers never read the user manual and in any case they are not living close to any pro-shop that can give assistance to them, we try discourage them to do fully disassemble pockets without assistance by a prepared person that should have available all spare parts in case of need, as well as knowing the procedure to properly re-assemble or replace them. But as said, archer's don't read manul, so many have disassembled pockets and reassembled them already without any professional help and with no problems at all. But some have faced problems, broken parts and needed at the end to get pack to one of our dealers for repair. Only, we want them to be very, very , very few.


----------



## Vittorio (Jul 17, 2003)

Ayaya said:


> Please spoil me.
> Are GW , GX newer version of GT and GX ?


GW will be a 21" wood riser with GT pockets. Expect it around Lancaster Classic 2023
GY will be a lighter version of GX, specifically dedicated to beginners and archery schools. Expect it around mid 2023.
GT family has been introduced at the end of 2019, GX at the end of 2021. We grant our products to be available for at least 5 years from introduction, to safeguard investments from dealers and archers, so there will be no significant changes to them in the next few years to come.

For reference:
G1 ---> 2014 ---> 2023 (2 RH models, 2 LH models)
G2 ---> 2015 ---->2022 (2 RH models, 1 LH model)
G3 (GT) ---> 2019 ---> ??? (11 RH models, 5 LH models)
G4 (GQ) --->2017----> ??? (4 RH models, 2 LH models)
G5 (Ghost) -->2015 ---> 2020 (1 model) 
G12 (GX) -->2021 ---> ??? (1 RH model, 1 LH model)
G15 (GW)--> 2023
G20 (GY) --> 2023


----------

